

Critical Sharks Part II: Schmearing Colored Paint - elischiff
http://www.elischiff.com/blog/2015/3/10/critical-sharks-part-ii-schmearing-colored-paint

======
elischiff
This week I continue the "Critical Sharks" series with a new post about
Schmearing Colored Paint. You'll find out the connection between Apple and
Jackson Pollock's drip paintings. You'll learn how the Japanese Superflat art
movement influenced Material Design. Most importantly of all, you will
understand what it takes to be a modernist illustrator.

